# Recommendations for a chin-up bar?



## cmeisenzahl (Aug 23, 2002)

Looking to put  a chin-up bar in the house. 

Any recommendations or ideas?

Better alternatives? 2 flanges and a pipe?  ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 23, 2002)

Here you go my friend...

If you're just interested in pull/chin-ups get this one:

http://www.easychin.com/

I bought own this piece of equipment:

http://www.bodytrends.com/products/gym/lin225.htm

I'm very happy with my purchase.  You can do pull/chin-ups, dips, push-ups, and some ab exercises.  If you are short on space in your home though, go with the easychin, and use chairs for your dips.

All the best,

Tyrone Turner
"Zujitsuka"
Queens, NY
http://www.tyroneturner.com


----------

